# thoughts for fall trip to Austria



## nerodog (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone ! Right now am flying into Munich and thinking of taking the train into Salzburg , picking up the rental car  in Salzburg and driving to the timeshare , Mondi Grundlsee. We want to drop off the car in Salzburg after the week is up and take the train to Vienna for a few days. We will fly home from Vienna. I have checked with AUto Europe for cars  but wonder about the locations in Salzburg.. would it be easier to pick up the car at the Salzburg airport ? Or would it be even better to get the car at Munich then drop off in Salzburg ?? On the web I would have to call for a rate as its country to country. ANy thoughts, suggestions welcome...


----------



## hibbeln (Mar 1, 2008)

The drive from Munich to Salzburg (by car) is *EASY!*  Great road.  Well posted.  Zip zip zip and you're there.  I would pick up the car at the airport and drive straight to the timeshare.  Then you don't have to mess around with the train.  (Planes, trains, & automobiles?!  All in one day?!)


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree that the drive is easy (and scenic, too, BTW), but I would also consider extra drop off fees in another country, cost of rail tickets, and cost of gas.

This fall I am flying into Milan for a t/s exchange in southern Germany, and I am debating whether to take the train across Switzerland to Germany and rent a car there or to rent a car in Italy and dirve. I got a great LCC fare to Milan, but didn't find good connections or fares onward, but it is only a few hours by train across Switzerland, and scenic, too.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 2, 2008)

*drive or rail to Salzburg from Munich*

Hello ! Thanks for the responses... well I have some homework to do.. I have no problem driving... I too was a bit concerned about extra drop off costs in another country but I will look into it and look into the rail... might be easier to just get the car and drop it off in Salzburg or Vienna and drive around rather than the train to Vienna....does anyone know if the drop offs in town are easy to find or am I better off at the airport ?!? I realize often the airports have their own additional charges so  ....thanks !


----------



## Laurie (Mar 2, 2008)

Our experience has been that drop-off charges in different countries are prohibitive, so it has never worked for us. But drop-offs in different cities but same country are free. 

In big cities, especially ones with intense drivers (such as Florence) we prefer airport pick-ups and drop-offs, and extra charges for airport locations aren't that much. Salzburg isn't that big though.

So I'm guessing it would be cheapest to take train or plane to Salzburg from Munich, pick up your car at the closest point, keep it for the week, enjoy your drive to Vienna, stopping along the way wherever you feel like, and then drop it in Vienna.

Or - on occasion we make our flight reservations with this in mind, and keep arrival and departure cities in the same country, rather than flying in and out of closest cities. We price both flights and cars, then pick the cheapest combination. 

For example you could fly in and out of Munich if flights to and from there are cheaper, then keep your car but vacation for the whole time in Austria. In your case, I don't think these distances between the 3 points are that great.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 4, 2008)

*Weighing in on dropping off*

Sometimes the dropoff fee amounts to less than the train fares and keeping the car from Munich to Vienna accomodates your schedule more easily.  Public transportation from the Vienna airport into city centre is a cinch if you have to return your car there and it actually may be easier to drive direct to the airport via motorway rather than wending your way through Vienna's streets.

See if you can finagle a GPS from the rental agency. We were offered one by National in Bern when we asked how we could find the return location at the Munich flughafen. It was a godsend for us in Switzerland & Austria, especially in the cities.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 5, 2008)

*austria  drive/ fly/train etc.*

 Yes, thanks for all the ideas.. I like the idea of bringing the car to the Vienna airport.. pick up in Munich .. no schedules to follow other than my own !! I am going to look into this further  for costs and do some comparison shopping... lucky you to get a GPS- doesnt hurt to ask !!  Once I get more info. I will share... looks like a call to AUTO EUROPE - checked on line, said to call to further discuss.... thanks again.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 6, 2008)

I would also price Europe by Car.  I always find either they or Auto Europe have the best deal, and go with the better one, which in my experience has been Europe By Car a bit more than AutoEurope.


----------

